# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Veel laxeren gevaarlijk?

## Justxmexdance

Hey,

Ik heb een tijdje terug bijna 2 maanden in het ziekenhuis gelegen door verstoppingen enz....maar toen kreeg ik zeker om de 2-3dagen laxeermiddelen, zoals cleanprep, xpreap, klysma's. Ik kreeg ook elke dag 6 zakjes forlax. Heb ook PDS (prikkelbare darm syndroom). Mijn vraag is nu is twee maanden heel veel laxeren slecht voor mijn darmen? Ik gebruik nu 2zakjes forlax en 2 zakjes metamucil elke dag, om mijn darmen op gang te houden. Kom ik hier nog wel van af, of zal ik mijn hele leven die zakjes moeten nemen? Ik maak me best wel zorgen want straks hebben die lax mijn darmen kapot gemaakt en dat wil ik niet. Ik ben trouwens pas 15.

Groetjes, Justxmexdance 

Ps: even voor de duidelijkheid, dit was onder begeleiding van een arts en het was niet om af te vallen.

----------


## Wendy

Een arts zou dit niet voor niet voorschrijven. Als je het zeker wilt weten kun je die je vraag voorleggen. Volgens mij kan het geen kwaad. Wel als je jaar in jaar uit het gebruikt.

----------

